# Umbreon Fan Club



## OliTheGeek (Apr 6, 2020)

WE HERE LIKE UMBREON. IF ANYONE GETS THIS, WE UMBREON FANS CONTROL THE FLOOR TENTACLES. >:)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

I have no clue what you are talking about.
Umbreon is my 339th favorite pokémon so clearly it's at least slightly cool.
PRO TIP: Don't speak in all caps all the time. Only a bit for emphasis. Or a lot. It's all cool XD


----------



## OliTheGeek (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello. I like umbreon a lot. And I also like Sylveon.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

Favorite Eeveelutions

1. Sylveon
2. Vaporeon
3 & 4. Umbreon & Espeon, are tied.
5. Glaceon
6. Flareon
7. Leafeon.
8. Jolteon, who used to be my all-time favorite, now is not. Not even close Jolteon.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 3, 2020)

Umbreon is awesome. I'm in :)

He's also one of my top favorite dark type pokemon :3


----------



## Ruby (May 3, 2020)

Umbreon is a cool-looking Pokemon, and I had some moderate success with it in online battles in Sword.  The trouble was that it couldn't learn Toxic.

Now that you can import Pokemon from older games, you can get an Umbreon with Toxic, though.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 3, 2020)

What game can umbreon learn toxic from exactly?


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 4, 2020)

Ruby said:


> Umbreon is a cool-looking Pokemon, and I had some moderate success with it in online battles in Sword.  The trouble was that it couldn't learn Toxic.
> 
> Now that you can import Pokemon from older games, you can get an Umbreon with Toxic, though.


Toxic is no longer learnable? Seriously?! I guess it WAS pretty cheep.....hahaha.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2020)

To my knowledge, there is a TR(tm?) of toxic and a lot of pokémon can learn it, but i guess umbreon can't.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 4, 2020)

Maybe Umbreon with Toxic was a bit cheap.... :P

I guess i can still make them easily on showdown though. Hahaha.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2020)

I didn't know umbreon was bulky enough to use toxic.
EDIT: Umbreon is bulky enough to use toxic.


----------



## Ruby (May 4, 2020)

There is no TM Toxic in SwSh.  You have to get the TM in an earlier game, apply it to the Pokemon, then trade the Pokemon to SwSh.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2020)

Ahh! i was mistaken.

(But if the game seems to be based on competitive stuff why remove toxic as a TM/TR? Whyyyy)


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 6, 2020)

I forgot to give a like to the first post; its pretty funny :P

I've used Umbreon on showdown with toxic. Its pretty good :o


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

Lady Jirachu did you get the floor tentacles reference?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

What is the Reference that you speak of?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

A youtube series called pokemon talk. the umbreon there is... crazy, to put it lightly, and he believes that there are all powerful invisible tentacles in the floor that can drown you if you anger them. the series it really funny, but it’s probably not pg... be warned.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

This is the cave of dragonflies you're talking about... Most people are either fine with Pg13 stuff or know what to avoid. :P you'll have to give me the link someday!


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

ah. okay
then i shall do that


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

it has been done


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 28, 2020)

I actually wondered if the tentacle thing was something else :P lol...

That umbreon sounds insane xD

Umbreon do like to fight dirty, though. Being dark types :P


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 30, 2020)

Breeee!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 30, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Breeee!
> 
> View attachment 571


Oooff gengar. 

This art is really good btw! I love it!


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 31, 2020)

that drawing is so cute!!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jun 1, 2020)

That Umbreon is very cute!!! :)


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks, all! :D I like drawing Umbreon with black cat energy


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 1, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Thanks, all! :D I like drawing Umbreon with black cat energy


Jupiter thanks you.


----------



## JHG (Nov 4, 2021)

The floor tentacles are drowning me!


----------

